

Why you should be careful about 'optimizations' - Arcanis
http://arcanis.github.com/why-you-should-be-careful-about-optimizations/

======
mattst88
> So 5.4 | 0 will gives 5, which is a flooring operation. However, -5.4 will
> give -5. And that’s a ceiling operation.

So, | is actually doing a round toward zero. It seems like the problem
described is actually caused by simply misunderstanding what the floor
function does (round toward negative infinity).

------
Palomides
I sympathise, but doing bitwise operations on floating point values without
care is just asking for it

